# Which Dragon should I spawn next week?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry I'm posting yet another thread so soon, but I really wanted peoples opinions on who I should breed next week. lol I'm waiting for my NIB's Betta to grow up more and I'm going to breed another pair.

I'm probably going to breed either of the first two males with the first female, I want the others males fin rot to be completely healed first if I ever decide to breed them.









before I bought him he went on a longish car ride and chewed up his tail, so it looks pretty bad but he's still feisty and very active.He sometimes looks like a copper fire, but other times he also looks like a steal fire 
When she is old enough I'm going to breed my black fire girl with him.
Alucard









I'm also thinking of breeding the first female with the male below named Ikran, I'm pretty sure they are siblings. 
Is this a type of feather tail?





















I post my other pairs, but I won't be breeding them yet because of find issues.

Then I also thought of breeding the above male with this female named Celeste, but I think he would be better with the first female...








When he's healed up I was going to breed Celeste with Altair, but maybe not since he's from petco. I love his looks though. Ignore the weird looking fins, I took this when I first got him and they were super curly from being in a little cup. 











and then I have one more pair, and I thought this male had fin rot but he is actually just biting his tail 



















**EDIT*
I just got these guys yesterday, but the breeder is 15 min so they didn't have a super stressful trip through the mail. And I'm feeding them high protein foods* *like I do with all my bettas.*


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i love the last pair. maybe because i am just a sucker for mustard gases. i ont like the first male because his anal fin is long and i dont like the second cause he is a feather tail and that causes serious deformities. all your females are pretty though


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> i love the last pair. maybe because i am just a sucker for mustard gases. i ont like the first male because his anal fin is long and i dont like the second cause he is a feather tail and that causes serious deformities. all your females are pretty though


The dragon mustard gas actually has a bigger caudal fin than the copper fire. It must be the angle that makes the coppers caudal look so big, and that he is leaning down some. And yeah, I'm really not sure about breeding the feather tail now, if I did breed him I would need to cull a lot of the fry, but then the one's that do turn out might be amazing....

so I'm most likely going to breed the copper fire with the light copper dragon female.

I do love the blue dragon mustard gas pair, but I also love coppers, and I the male and female would have a really interesting spawn. Maybe I'll do two spawns at once and let them grow out together, I don't think I could get their fry mixed up very easily lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The pictures aren't too clear (not a side view of them flaring) to comment on a pair based on fins. But I'd advise that you be careful with your collection - DO NOT breed the ones whose fins are curled like the the last male. You want parents with smooth and straight fins to guaranty that the offspring won't have serious curled fins.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

indjo said:


> The pictures aren't too clear (not a side view of them flaring) to comment on a pair based on fins. But I'd advise that you be careful with your collection - DO NOT breed the ones whose fins are curled like the the last male. You want parents with smooth and straight fins to guaranty that the offspring won't have serious curled fins.


Ok, I'll be very careful not to breed those guys. Thanks for pointing out things to me since I'm a newbie to Betta breeding. I'll probably just stick to he copper fire then because other then the chunks he bit out of his fins he looks pretty good. Here's a better photo of him. tell me what you think.


I was hoping to spawn him with my female black fire I got from NIB Betta when she's bigger in hopes of improving his fins in the fry.

his dorsal fin is pressed against the surface some.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't see his caudal. But everything else looks ok. And yes you need to look for a female with small anal fins to improve his lineage.

Since he is a copper (metallic), you can breed him to your copper or red dragon female (I think both are 4 end rays). With the copper you should get mostly coppers of various shades and pattern but with the red dragon you may get many color patterns depending whether she is from a true red line or a by product of other dragons.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

indjo said:


> I can't see his caudal. But everything else looks ok. And yes you need to look for a female with small anal fins to improve his lineage.
> 
> Since he is a copper (metallic), you can breed him to your copper or red dragon female (I think both are 4 end rays). With the copper you should get mostly coppers of various shades and pattern but with the red dragon you may get many color patterns depending whether she is from a true red line or a by product of other dragons.


Oh woops, I've totally thought caudal fins where the anal fins this whole time haha, fail.

Hard choice between the two females, I think I may stick with the copper female since she was my first choice, but then the red dragon could be pretty awesome... but I can always breed her next time


----------

